# Immature/Unhealthy Fe - What does it look like?



## Docta_Phreak (May 9, 2015)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> When I found out that Burger King was bringing back chicken fries, I immediately went there to get some and the lady working tat the window gave me my order and told me to have a nice day and I was just in awe that someone would be so nice as to personally hand me chicken fries. So naturally, I assumed she wanted some of this and I was just about to ask her for dinner when she closed the window on me. Can't believe it. She led me on and then literally shut me out. Last time I ever go to BK.


That little story is the funniest thing I've ever heard an ESTP say! Wow - I didn't know ESTPs were capable of any type of irony. God b'less!


----------



## Aldys (Nov 14, 2011)

Unhealthy Fe is the worst thing I have ever experienced. No joke it resulted in me falling into a deeeeeep depression after having endured it for 2 months straight.

- Judgy... expects you to respect their values and doesn't like to be questioned
- Blames other's for their own emotional responses
- Has no sense of responsibility for their emotions
- Doing things for people and then resenting them when they don't reciprocate
- Condescending as all hell, get offended when you express an opposing opinion
- Bossy/tells you how to react to your own emotional experiences
- Projects, pokes at open wounds and uses other people's emotional issues to feel better about themselves and justify their actions because they have no emotional outlet
- Being OBSESSED with people's motivations and intentions, but being wrong about them like 97% of the time


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Unhealthy Dom & Aux Fe 
Demanding about neurotic petty things
Controlling
Focuses on how others can improve while having grand self image
Delusional 
Denial
Abuses their Fe for leveraging, i.e. guilting people into obligation
Seeks pity and talks over other people. 
Needs to upstage others in everything high & low. Their experience is some how more amplified then the pain or happiness that anyone else has ever faced.
Possessive/Territorial 
Manipulates with their emotions and using other peoples emotions for their emotional gain
Self Righteous Rudely

Tert & Inferior
Mocks peoples authentic experiences or feelings obscenely & overtly
Too ambivalent
Bossy 
Laughs at inappropriate times of pain
Can shame or blame in anger
Asshole
Insensitive
Can be overly sensitive and bratty
Manipulates a situation for gain in bad taste. Can disregard everyones emotions for the situation
Disregard for the rules others abide by and think it does not apply to them
Avoidant
Defensive/Paranoid


----------



## sicksadworlds (May 4, 2015)

You don't want to go against an unhealthy Fe dom. Trust me. They turn into the meanest person you've ever met, they become extremely unreasonable: will try to hurt you/make a point by using everything you've ever done against you when most of these things don't even have the slightest connection to what's currently happening (inferior Ti). When they become really angry, may even attack you physically or hit objects near them. Don't even try to convince them with arguments, they just won't listen to you.


----------



## RoboticForest (Feb 12, 2017)

Inferior Fe user here. I don't get stressed badly that much thankfully these days but when I do, it tends to show up this way. There are levels of stress from slight to strong. But I'll be putting here what I'm like when I'm very very very stressed to show the grip of Fe in its pure form.


-Inferior Fe outbursts. Tends to become visibly overemotional when bothered with and can come off as very moody.
-Many irrational fears about what other people think of me.
-Strong fear of not being accepted and rejected.
-Strong suspicion of the other person becoming offended or emotional conflict even with no rational signs of it.
-Strong distrust of other people.
- A very strong need to be liked by _everyone._
- A very emotional sensitivity to criticism.
- A weird need to vent emotions with the need to desperately hide them at the same time.
- Any stimuli that increases the use of inferior Fe tends to worsen experiences like another person getting emotional at my being emotional.
-Tend to grow forgetful or misplace things.

Yeah. Not very fun. Glad I haven't been like that in a while. Those are some dark times. I had a really bad case once last year when something particularly serious happened in my life. Good that it's over. Though I still have a regular but slight variation of this. I guess I'll just work on maintaining that control and keeping those fears in the background.


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

RoboticForest said:


> Inferior Fe user here.
> 
> -Inferior Fe outbursts. Tends to become visibly overemotional when bothered with and can come off as very moody.
> -Many irrational fears about what other people think of me.
> ...



Sounds like me from decades ago!

I think with age and experience, I have learned to tame my tertiary Fe, but I still have moments when Fe 'takes over' in times of stress/unknown.
It is the only function in my ENTP stack that I really dislike ...


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Aldys said:


> Unhealthy Fe is the worst thing I have ever experienced. No joke it resulted in me falling into a deeeeeep depression after having endured it for 2 months straight.
> 
> - Judgy... expects you to respect their values and doesn't like to be questioned
> - Blames other's for their own emotional responses
> ...


Ugh! Honestly this sounds like many ESFJs I've met. I know there's many healthy ones out there but I just know too many of them who check all these boxes.


----------

